# Pod HD500 and Peavey XXX



## iminsan3 (May 7, 2012)

Hey all, I'm pretty new here. And from what I have seen so far there are lots of great people who know a hell of a lot about guitars and amps...so that leads me to a few questions! I am sure there is some thread similar to this, so please don't flame, but I feel my questions are specific enough that I would like to post my own thread.

So with that being said, I play through a Peavey Triple XXX 212 combo, 120 watts. I don't really play many live shows, usually just with a group of friends to have a good time.

Recently, for convenience mostly, I have been using an old Digitech RP 10 that I have had laying around for years. Normally through a solid state it doesn't sound that great. But when I play it through my Peavey I am pretty happy with the sounds I can get. It doesn't have such a fake grainy distortion sound, and it allows me to have the versatility of having lots of tone options without buying tons of pedals and amps. All in all, its pretty good, but its really old and beat up and doesn't work half the time. It turns off randomly, sometimes the buttons don't work on it, etc. So I am looking to upgrade.

Now I know many of you swear by the axe-fx, but I just can't drop that much money on gear right now. So I have been looking at the pod HD500 or any other recommendations around that price range.

So, my main question is this: Almost everyone I have seen plays the HD500 through a PA or through modeling amps so that the sound isn't changed when coming through the amp. 

(I hope this makes sense) Since the HD500 is much more advanced than the RP10 I am using now, and is built to sound like the real amps to begin with, is it going to sound like crap if I play it directly through my Peavey? Does it only sound good coming through straight speakers that wont change the tone at all? If you would recommend I get a different amp I will look into it, but if it honestly won't make that much of a difference I'd like to not have to. Thanks!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 8, 2012)

If you play it in the front of the amp on the clean channel and use the POD as your distortion/effects it would sound good, but with more character from the amp itself. Not at all a bad thing, just a little different sounding compared to going direct into a PA.


----------



## iminsan3 (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I really like how my amp makes the tone from my digitech sound much more 'real' but I was worried that it would sound almost fake because the hd500 is already meant to model what an actual amp sounds like.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 9, 2012)

Modeller > Amp FX return usually sounds really good.


----------

